# Biela Done After Le Mans.... Anyone Hear Any Rumors?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So I finally watched the Grand Prix of Utah today on my Tivo and, if you watched it, you probably saw Frank confirm he'd only signed on to do the three ALMS races and Le Mans. His future then at Champion and with Audi is a bit of a question. Also, who will replace Frank in America? Anyone hearing anything? 
I'll be in Le Mans again this year and will try to catch Frank during scrutineering to see what we can find out, but I'm curious what the plan is.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Biela Done After Le Mans.... Anyone Hear Any Rumors? ([email protected])*

Audi will probably bring back McNish and Capello(?!).
This does make some sense, as there are no more date conflicts, and the only way Dindo and Allan could win the drivers' title is if the #7 Peugeot and the #2 Audi in the LMS DNF in the next two races and Allan and Dindo win both races.
With Audi being equal on pace with Peugeot since Spa, a win or two for at least one of the Audi pairs in the LMS is possible, as is Audi winning the manufacturers' championship.
But in the ALMS, only Marco and Lucas have been able to take it to the Penske boys on a consistant basis. Biela and Pirro do just fine in the race, but Werner and Luhr have conistantly out qualified them. And their relatively poor qualifying proformance basically took them out of the race at St. Pete(two colisions, one with an LMP2 car during the start, then being the meat in the sandwich between the Lowe's Acura and the #6 Porsche in a braking stack up), inspite of running the fastest overall lap of the race.
In the ALMS, McNish and Capello have shown that they can easily up the ante for everyone, particualy Allan. So the time may be right for them to come back to the ALMS after Le Mans, and just go for race wins, since the ALMS championship is also out of grasp.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Biela Done After Le Mans.... Anyone Hear Any Rumors? (chernaudi)*

The odd thing here is that they never mentioned Pirro and his fate, which makes me suspect he's still under contract. So would they rotate another driver in? Rocky and Premat are being utilized in Europe and TK is in the DTM, so who's left? JJ Lehto?


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Biela Done After Le Mans.... Anyone Hear Any Rumors? ([email protected])*

i wouldnt mind seeing JJ return but not at the expense of my favorite drived biela... had a smoke with him at sebring a few years ago...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Biela Done After Le Mans.... Anyone Hear Any Rumors? (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_i wouldnt mind seeing JJ return but not at the expense of my favorite drived biela... had a smoke with him at sebring a few years ago...

I agree. Frank's a great person and has a serious resume at Audi.... DTM, Touring Car, R8, R10.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Biela Done After Le Mans.... Anyone Hear Any Rumors? (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_i wouldnt mind seeing JJ return but not at the expense of my favorite drived biela... had a smoke with him at sebring a few years ago...

protopipe or Camel?


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Biela Done After Le Mans.... Anyone Hear Any Rumors? (16v)*


----------

